# Hob Overflow



## D_man (Jan 15, 2014)

Has anyone tried these HOB filters with a overflow as it's inflow pipe? I don't suppose it will suck up fry as long as they don't stay on the surface near it?


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Can you post a picture of one?

I have always used the hydro sponge filters for fry.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I assume you are talking about a surface skimmer?:










They work alright, but can still cause issues.... I have always used a big sponge over my filter intake, seems to keep them out just fine.


----------



## D_man (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh yeah that's what I meant. Thanks for the reply. I suppose I can put a sponge there too


----------

